# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Αγχώδες διαταραχή, κρίσεις πανικού- Στρατός... Πως θα την παλέψω?

## Kazan

Γειά σας! Είμαι νέο μέλος και θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τους φόβους και τις ανησυχιες μου. Είμαι 28 ετών, υποφέρω εδώ και 10 χρόνια περίπου απο κρίσεις πανικού και αγοραφοβία. Σε 1μιση μήνα περίπου θα πρέπει να υπηρετήσω την πατρίδα και καταλαβαίνετε ότι το αγχος μου αρχίζει και βαράει κόκκινα! Ο μεγαλύτερος μου φοβος είναι να μην με στείλουνε κάπου μακριά στον έβρο ή σε κάποιο νησί.. νομίζω ότι θα φρικάρω... ! Να σας πω ότι δεν πήρα ποτέ χάπια ούτε και συμβουλεύτηκα κάποιον ψυχολόγο αυτά τα 10 χρόνια.. Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας, όσον αφορά τρόπους που θα με βοηθήσουνε να περάσω όσο πιο ανώδυνα γίνεται αυτούς τους 9 μήνες.. Πώς θα την παλέψω δλδ! Αν κάποιος με κρίσεις πανικού και αγοραφοβία έχει τελειώσει από φαντάρος, θα ηθελα πολύ να μου πει τις εμπειρίες του... Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## elis

προσωπικα με αγχωδη διαταραχη και κοινωνικη φοβια καθωσ και αγωγη για ψυχωση με ολεσ τισ παρενεργειεσ, νυστα,ακαθισια,αργητητα,αγ οσ μια χαρα τελειωσα τον στρατο χωρισ προβλημα ημουν και Ι2 λογω αγχουσ ηθελε ο γιατροσ να με βγαλει Ι3 αλλα του ειπα να με βγαλει Ι2 και εκανα και σκοπιεσ και τα παντα αλλα ημουν τεχνικο που θεωρειτε ευκολο αλλα εχω παει και εβρο εν ολιγοισ αν εχεισ βυσμα και κανονισεισ να πασ καπου καλα θα την παλεψεισ οπωσ την παλευεισ κανονικα στη ζωη σου δεν θα καταλαβεισ διαφορα αν ομωσ πασ καπου δυσκολα πολυ απλα θα παρεισ αναβολη η αποσπαση αν εχεισ βυσμα οπωσ θα κανουν κι αλλοι που δεν εχουν τα προβληματα σου οποτε δεν εχεισ λογο να αγχωνεσαι ολα ειναι που θα πεσεισ κρισεισ πανικου δεν ειχα και δεν ξερω η αγοραφοβια σου μαλλον δεν ειναι μεγαλη για να μην εχεισ παει σε γιατρο οποτε η θα χειροτερεψεισ οποτε παρε αναβολη η θα στρωσεισ οποτε θα πεισ κι ευχαριστω η το πιο πιθανο δεν θα αλλαξει τιποτα οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να αγχωνεσαι απλα αν εχεισ βυσμα κανονισε να πασ σε σωμα κι οχι σε οπλο γιατι στα οπλα η εκπαιδευση ειναι συνηθωσ πιο δυσκολη και μετα κανονισε να παρεισ και μια καλη μεταθεση ασχετωσ που θα ειναι το στρατοπεδο μονο να χει καλο διοικητη και ουτε θα καταλαβεισ διαφορα εγγυημενα

----------


## Kazan

Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ pad, μπορώ να πώ ότι είναι ενθαρρυντικό τπ μήνυμά σου! Φοβάμαι ρε συ όμως μήπως από το άγχος δεν θα έχω όρεξη να τρώω, τα βράδια να μην κοιμάμαι... και τέτοια. Δεν υπήρχαν στιγμές που έλεγες \'\'φτάνει δεν την παλεύω άλλο!\'\'. ? τι έκανες τότε?

----------


## claire

πιστεύω ότι στην βασική εκπαίδευση, θα κουράζεσαι τόσο πολύ που και να θες δεν θα προλαβαίνεις να αγχωθείς και να μην την παλεύεις άλλο. :)

----------


## elis

το χειροτερο που μου συνεβη εκανα 4 μηνεσ να συνιθησω τη στολη μετα εγινε δευτερο δερμα και εκανε να μου σηκωθει 1 1/2 μηνα και θα κοιμασαι και θα τρωσ 2-3 μερεσ ειναι το σοκ και το χουν ολοι αλλοσ το βγαζει σε τσαμπουκα αλλοσ δεν μιλαει αλλοσ δεν την παλευει σου λεω με το χερι στη καρδια βαλε βυσμα να πασ καπου καλα και δεν θα εχεισ κανενα προβλημα θα κανεισ και φιλουσ πιστεψε με εχει 1 χρονο που απολυθηκα εχω περασει απο δυσκολα δηλαδη στρατονομια ημουν Ι1 που αμα ρωτησεισ θα σου πουν οτι χωρισ προβληματα και δεν την παλευουν εφυγα στον 1 μηνα βυσματικα το κανα Ι2 και πηγα εβρο τεχνικο και ζοριστηκα με ολα αυτα που σου ειπα οπωσ θα ζοριζομουν αν ημουν στην πολη μου επισησ το κουφο ειναι οτι ημουν και καψιμιτζησ και εβγαλα σε ενα μηνα 9000 ευρω βαλε τη κινηση ειχε το κψμ βαλε και την κοινωνικη φοβια και ολα τα αλλα και δεν με καταλαβε κανεισ ολοι με λεγαν αργο που ημουν απο τα φαρμακα και μου τη λεγαν κανονικα οχι παραπανω απο το φυσιολογικο ετσι που στα γραφω φαινονται για κατορθωμα αλλα οταν τα ζεισ μπαινει το αυγο στον κωλο και τα κανεισ ολα επισησ να σου προσθεσω οτι εγω δεν ηθελα με τιποτα να παρω αναβολη γιατι τι θα λεγα στουσ φιλουσ μου μετα οταν γυριζα και διαφορα αλλα κολληματα δικα μου

----------


## elis

η απαλεψια ειναι κατι σπου θα σε χτυπησει τισ πρωτεσ μερεσ αυτο ειναι οτι ολο σου το ειναι λεει να φυγεισ απο εκει και συ πρεπει να κατσεισ αυτο ξεπερνιεται με υπομονη και το συνηθιζεισ εμενα δεν με ειχε ξαναπιασει ποτε απαλεψια και δεν ηξερα τι ηταν γι αυτο λενε οτι ο στρατοσ ειναι μια υπομονη αυτο σε βοηθαει να ξεπερνασ αργοτερα στη ζωη σου προβληματα δηλαδη οταν εχεισ ενα σημαντικο προβλημα αντι να το σκεφτεσαι ολη μερα και να σε χαλαει -εγω ετσι εκανα- μαθαινεισ να το ξεχνασ και να απολαμβανεισ τη στιγμη το χαβαλε τη μαλακια ρωτα οτι θεσ τι αλλο φανταζεσαι οτι θα σε δυσκολευει τα χω ξεχασει θυμαμαι μονο τα βασικα

----------


## elis

πολλοι ανθρωποι που περναν δυσκολα στο στρατο μετα ολα τα αλλα τους φαινονται ευκολα κι οταν τουσ περνει απο κατω σκεφτονται οτι αντεξαν τον στρατο ενα προβληματακι θα τουσ χαλασει.πολλα με εκανεσ κι ειπα

----------


## Kazan

Ναι φίλε pad. Το βλέπω σαν μία μεγάλη πρόκληση τον στρατό. Αλλά.. εχω βασικά 3 μεγάλους φόβους.. Τον όλον κόσμο γύρω μου που δεν θα ξέρω κανέναν και θα είμαι μόνος, το αν δεν θα έχω όρεξη να φάω από τον φόβο και το άγχος, και τα βράδια αν δεν με πιάνει ύπνος από την ανησυχία μου που θα σκέφτομαι ότι όλοι μου οι φίλοι είναι έξω και εγώ είμαι σαν φυλακισμένος μέσα... Αν είμαι κάπου μακριά (π.χ έβρο) δεν ξέρω ρε φίλε πώς θα την παλέψω..... Για τα τρία προηγούμενα που είπα πώς τα αντιμετώπισες?

----------


## γιώτα2

Εγώ θα έλεγα να σσέφτεσαι πως παρουσιάζεσαι την καλύτερη εποχή.Σκέψου πως θα εχει φύγει ο χειμώνας και μετάθεση θα πάρεις καλοκαιράκι, οπότε όπου κι αν πας θα είσαι σχετικά καλά.Τους δικούς σου φόβους έχουν πάρα πολλοί και δεν είσαι μικρός.Οσο για τον ύπνο μάλλον το αντίθετο θα συμβαίνει.Σίγουρα στρατός είναι έχει τα ζόρια του αλλά εκεί θα περάσεις και απίστευτες στιγμές γέλιου.Ισως κάνεις και φιλίες που θα κρατήσουν αργότερα.Το βλέπω απο το παιδί μου που ακόμη μετά 3 χρόνια που εχει απολυθεί υπάρχουν παιδιά που κάνουν παρέα.Μάλλον σαν μια πρόκληση πρέπει να το δείς και όσο το δυνατόν πιο χαλαρά.

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by Kazan_
> Ναι φίλε pad. Το βλέπω σαν μία μεγάλη πρόκληση τον στρατό. Αλλά.. εχω βασικά 3 μεγάλους φόβους.. Τον όλον κόσμο γύρω μου που δεν θα ξέρω κανέναν και θα είμαι μόνος, το αν δεν θα έχω όρεξη να φάω από τον φόβο και το άγχος, και τα βράδια αν δεν με πιάνει ύπνος από την ανησυχία μου που θα σκέφτομαι ότι όλοι μου οι φίλοι είναι έξω και εγώ είμαι σαν φυλακισμένος μέσα... Αν είμαι κάπου μακριά (π.χ έβρο) δεν ξέρω ρε φίλε πώς θα την παλέψω..... Για τα τρία προηγούμενα που είπα πώς τα αντιμετώπισες?


και όλοι οι άλλοι άγνωστοι μεταξύ αγνώστων θα είναι. αυτό θα σας ενώνει κιόλας. σίγουρα θα γνωρίσεις άτομα. όσο για τις αυπνίες... θα σας ξεσκίζουν τόσο στην αρχή που θα πέφτεις ξερός. δεν θα έχεις χρόνο να σκεφτείς. όσο για τους φίλους σου που είναι έξω..ε κάποια στιγμή θα πάνε και αυτοί στρατό :)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Αν εχεις πολυ δυνατο μεσο και το μονο σου προβλημα ειναι το πως θα πας μακρια απο το σπιτι σου προσπαθησε να πας στα χωκ οπου εισαι αμεταθετος και πας μονο στον τοπο καταγωγης σου ενω η εκπαιδευση θα γινει στην θηβα.
Βεβαια να ξερεις οτι γινεται σκοτωμος για μια τετοια θεση

----------


## γιώτα2

Cazan, άκου και μην τρελλάνεσαι.Και ο γιός μου΄υπηρέτησε και όχι με τις καλύτερες συνθήκες.Ενα παιδί με ιδιαίτερες ευαισθησίες θα έλεγα και κλειστός χαρακτήρας.Εγώ μπορώ να πω ότι υπέφερα περισσότερο.Σίγουρα δεν είναι παιχνιδάκι αλλά μην τα δραματοποιούμε κιόλας.Εκείνο που σου την δίνει είναι τα βύσματα και η λίστα των προστατευομένων, γιατί υπάρχει και αυτή.Στο στρατό δεν πρέπει να τα εξηγείς με την λογική, απλά κάνεις ότι δεν βλέπεις και πολλά μέχρι να απολυθείς.Μαζί με ζόρικες στιγμές θα περάσεις και στιγμές ανεπανάληπτες, που θα θυμάσαι για πάντα. Το ότι θα πας άγνωστος μεταξύ αγνώστων να ξέρεις πως δεν είναι πρόβλημα γιατί όλοι κάπως έτσι πάνε...αυτό θα σας ενώσει και θα δημιουργηθούν φιλίες.Θυμάμαι μετά απο περίπου 2 μήνες ήλθαν οι μεταθέσεις και τα παιδιά(άγνωστα πριν)έπρεπε να χωριστούν άλλος Εβρο άλλοι νησιά.Ηταν απο τις πιο συγκινητικές στιγμές όπως μου ανέφερε το παιδί μου.Μετά ο γιός μου πήγε Σάμο και ξέσπασαν οι μεγάλες πυρκαγιές.Στο ίδιο νησί υπάρχουν και άλλα στρατόπεδα αλλά έτυχε να πάει σε αυτό με τον χειρότερο διοικητή.Ηταν ζόρικα απο αυτήν την άποψη, αλλά και αυτό κράτησε μόνο 2-3 μήνες καλοκαίρι και αυτό βοηθούσε μιας και στην εξοδο μπορούσες να δεις κόσμο...πήγε δε άλλο στρατόπεδο στο ίδιο νησί και τα έχασε με το πόσο καλά περνούσαν οι φαντάροι.Μου έλεγε και όλη την ζωή να έμενα εδώ δεν είχα πρόβλημα.Αυτό οφειλόταν στον διοικητή φυσικά που ήταν πάνω απ΄όλα άνθρωπος.Αλλά και μέσα στα \"ζόρια\" πάλι συνέβαιναν διάφορα αστεία που τους ένωναν όλους.Δεν είναι τυχαίο πως όλοι όσοι υπηρέτησαν έχουν να διηγηθούν τόσες ιστορίες.Δες το σαν περιπέτεια..του χρόνου θα θυμάσαι και θα γελάς με όσα πέρασες.και φυσικά μην ξεχνάς ότι μετά το καλοκαίρι θα έλθει και η μετάθεση για Αθήνα προφανώς....καλός φαντάρος και καλά να περάσεις...μην ακούς και πολλά και ψαρώνεις.

----------


## elis

αυτο που δεν ξερεισ κανεναν περναει σε 2-3 μερεσ γιατι κατι θα βρεισ να βγαλεισ συζητηση με καποιον που ειναι απο την ιδια πολη με σενα ιδια ηλικια θα βρεισ κοινο σημειο και ολοι εχουν την διαθεση να κανουν παρεεσ οποτε παει αυτο το αγχοσ θα ειναι μονο το πρωτο βραδυ πωσ θα κοιμηθεισ μετα θα εισαι αρκετα κουρασμενοσ να πεφτεισ ξεροσ απο φαι αντε να χασεισ και κανενα κιλο θα τα ξαναβαλεισ στην αδεια και το παν ειναι να βλεπεισ πωσ περνανε οι φανταροι μεσα στο στρατοπεδο γιατι μπορει να εισαι μακρια και να μην εχεισ αγγαρειεσ και να εχεισ μεγαλεσ αδειεσ και να εισαι σπιτι σου και να μη βγαινεισ γιατι δεν εχει κοσμο το στρατοπεδο απλα αν πασ εβρο να ξερεισ οτι εχει 5 καφετεριεσ εκει που θα πασ αλλα οι αδειεσ ειναι δεκαρεσ θεσσαλονικη δεν παιρναμε αδειεσ αλλα πηραμε μια μεγαλη στο τελοσ αλλα καλα το ενα αλλα το αλλο ο στρατοσ σου μαθαινει να επιβαλλεσαι στον εαυτο σου δηλαδη ο εαυτοσ σου θα σου λεει φυγε και εσυ θα πρεπει να του πεισ να μεινει μη με ρωτασ πωσ γινεται αυτο γινεται αυτοματα ολοι το κανουν αλλοσ καλυτερα αλλοσ χειροτερα οταν δεν θα πεινασ απο το αγχοσ θα σου ειναι ευκολο μετα απο λιγο καιρο να φασ αν δεν μπορεισ να το κανεισ τωρα επισησ αν δεν γνωρισεισ κανενα περιμενε να αρχισουν οι σκοπιεσ 2 ωρεσ θα ειστε διπλα διπλα πωσ νομιζεισ θα περασει η ωρα ουτε στο τηλ θα μιλασ παντα ουτε μουσικη θα ακουσ

----------


## Paolo_1

Φίλε πάρε Ι5 καλύτερα,δεν θα την παλέψεις καθόλου αν πας με αγοραφοβία.Ένα από τα πράγματα που πρέπει όπως και δήποτε να έχεις στο στρατό είναι η κοινωνικότητα και το να είσαι ανοιχτός με όλους.Αν πας εκεί και είσαι απομονωμένος τότε οι μέρες δεν θα περνάνε.Αν δεν είσαι κοινωνικός τουλάχιστον παίξ\'το.Επειδή στο στρατό θα συναντήσεις κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι να σκέφτεσαι ότι όλους αυτούς θα τους υποστείς μόνο για 9 μήνες και μετά πάπαλα,δεν θα τους ξαναδεις.Δεν χρειάζεται να παίρνεις τίποτα στα σοβαρά εκεί μέσα και να χαλιέσαι.Πάντως,όντως οι πρώτες μέρες είναι ένα δράμα,αφού θα νοσταλγήσεις ακόμα και κάποια πράγματα που τώρα δεν δίνεις σημασία όπως πχ τα παπούτσια και τα ρούχα σου ή το σπιτικό φαγητό,ακόμα ακόμα και την τουαλέτα του σπιτιού σου.Αλλά μετά αν μπεις στο νόημα εντάξει.

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να παρεις Ι5 ή οχι , αν μπορεις καντο φανταζομαι.
Παντως η κοινωνικοτητα δεν ειναι και ιδιαιτερα απαραιτητη εγω ημουν πολυ αντικοινωνικος , ακομα και στις εξοδους μου εβγαινα μονος...ηταν το προϊμιο της αρρωστιας που με χτυπησε μαλλον.

----------


## Kazan

Δεν θα πάρω εννοείται Ι5, και δεν νομλιζω ότι βοηθάς στο να μου το λες αυτό paolo. Είμαι αρκετά κοινωνικός, κάνω εύκολα φιλίες.. εσυ keep walking, πήγες φαντάρος? την πάλεψες?

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Δεν είμαι ο keep_walking αλλά θα σου πω και την δική μου άποψη μιας και όλοι έχουν απο μια άποψη να σου πουν (ειδικά στο στρατό θα ακούσεις πολλές απόψεις..).

Ο στρατός δεν διαφέρει και πολύ από την πραγματική ζωή. Αν δυσκολευτείς στον στρατό θα δυσκολευτείς και μετά τον στρατό. Πιστεύω αν δεν σου τύχουν πολλές αγγαρείες δεν θα περάσεις και τόσο άσχημα.

----------


## Leonardo

Φιλε, μπορεις να μου στειλεις προσωπικο μηνυμα; (Kazan)

----------


## geodim

μπορείς πάντα να μπεις και αν δεν την παλέψεις να πάρεις κάποια απαλλαγή μετά και βλέπεις τι κάνεις

----------


## jamesjohn

πιστεύω ότι στην βασική εκπαίδευση, θα κουράζεσαι τόσο πολύ που και να θες δεν θα προλαβαίνεις να αγχωθείς και να μην την παλεύεις άλλο. :)

----------------------
Need instant relief from Knee or joint Pain. Here are the list and complete guide about best knee pain Creams and oils which helps to relieve knee and joint pain.

----------

